# Rear badging question on 05 gto



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

Stupid question (and how I never noticed is beyond me) but I got an 05 GTO a week ago and just today noticed that the trunk does not have the pontiac badge on the left or the 6.0 badge on the right....Were there any 05 GTO's that DIDN'T come with these badges for some reason? If not I guess the previous owner might have taken them off....


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Its common for owners to clean them up a little. When i got home with mine i pulled the spoiler, rear 6.0 and pontiac emblems, front upper and lower grills, and scoop plugs. Front looks way more aggressive and the rear looks a lot more sleeperish. Now i need an 04 bumper and i'm set.


----------

